# Russian Martial Arts



## pagan_hippie (Apr 7, 2003)

Hello every/anyone. Umm... I have a question and I'm hoping that at least one of you can help me.

I've been interested in learning Russian Martial Arts for a little while now. But I don't know where to find a school and/or instructor. If anyone knows of anything relating to Russian Martial Arts in the Humboldt County area of California (Arcata/Eureka/McKinleyville prefered) or in the L.A./Hollywood also of California, please tell me.

-Z


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 7, 2003)

Howdy,

Check out Russian Martial Art affiliates .  Also...in the forum, there is a section for Training Partners.  You might try there as well.

Good luck!

Jay


----------



## Rich_ (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know my Californian geography too well, but there is a list of ROSS instructors here, that could be worth checking out:

http://www.amerross.com/schools.html

Best of luck with your training.


----------



## Kwan Lee (Apr 8, 2003)

Z, Jay's suggestions are good.  You may also want to contact Jacob Goldblatt at jacob@systema.us or jgold24@hotmail.com, as he is the only certified Systema instructor (by Vladimir Vasiliev) in the L.A. area.

Regards,

Kwan Lee


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 8, 2003)

And from the brief time I got to work with him at the San Diego seminar, a very good instructor too.


:asian: 


Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## Lyfeenz (Apr 9, 2003)

I would suggest you take a little vacation up to our fair city of Toronto , and come and work with Vladimir . He is nothing short of a total pleasure to work with .
Spend a week and see.


----------



## Rich_ (Apr 10, 2003)

If you're going to travel that far to somewhere cold where they talk funny, you may as well go to Russia...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2003)

Russian Language Martial Arts Web Board:
http://www.mantisboxing.msk.ru/forum/


----------

